# Tegu with MBD vid day 1



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 13, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZTVL-luVoI" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZTVL-luVoI</a><!-- m --> This is Murphy the tegu I have taking in to my home to take care of.. he has MBD poor guy is in bad shape :morn


----------



## tora (Oct 13, 2010)

Awwe poor guy looks so beat. :<


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 13, 2010)

He is beat! And he can't walk very well either! hes very weak!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh poor thing!! He's so beautiful too!


----------



## Orion (Oct 14, 2010)

I am sure he will be fine in no time with your TLC. I would try to get him some fuzzies.


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 14, 2010)

Orion said:


> I am sure he will be fine in no time with your TLC. I would try to get him some fuzzies.




Yeah. If he'll eat 'em, whole prey items would be really beneficial for natural calcium. 

There's a member on here, Carcharios, who SWEARS by the power of the chicken neck--I believe his/her tegu had a bit of MBD and after he started offering chicken necks he saw a vast improvement.

I, however, have had no experience with the chicken necks--but I've also never had to deal with MBD. 

You might consider looking up Carcharios's posts or PMing him/her.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes I have ordered some chicken necks! they wont be here till sunday. it seems No where in town shocks them! so i do have fuzzies for him and chicken liver,heart,and gizereds too. but right now he isnt eating and i have baby food chicken and i am putting alittle bit of calcium in it. plus i have liquid calicim i am giving him as well. plus we have pedidlyte for him as well! sorry for the spelling


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're on top of it! If you happen to have a warm, sunny day (we're still in the 90s here in NorCal), the natural sunlight can have HUGE, positive effects, I've been told by numerous folks on here.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes I got got done with having him at side for a bit, it is still alittle windy and not that warm. So we werent out that long maybe 30 mins.. Anyways here is another vid I took today of him. 


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wydtr_XLtrk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wydtr_XLtrk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 14, 2010)

He's lucky to have you! Sucks he's in such bad condition! I'm working with a beardy right now that's was starved, severly dehydrated and has MBD. It's no fun but like you said lots of baby food and pedialyet. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you. I sure hope you breadie makes it through! And to me im lucky to have him! there is something about tegus that have captured my heart! And to see one like this is breaking it so bad! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks my little guy is already doin better. He's with my big female who is nothing but a love to other Beardies. She seems to keep him going. Last night he slept on top of her


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 15, 2010)

ahh thats good to hear! ya my female slept with him last night too which is werid cuz usualy she is really on guarde with her bed area and she wasnt with him..kinda like she is helping along, but i have no idea if tegus do this or what...


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 15, 2010)

So Day 3...sorry no vid. but i wold updaye alittle.. He is doing about the same. i offered him a fuzzie today after braining it and he did grab it for a min and then let go. he didnt eat it.... but thats a start i guess.. i am still feeding him the chicken baby food. today i put some pedylite in it and some calcium.. he is now basking, he has had his mixer bath today also... plus he is moving around the tank alittle more then he was yesterday.. still not using his legs thou.He slept with my female last night in her bed which i was totaly amazed Mylnor doesnt even like me getting that close to her bed..there so cute togther thou!!!! :grno So alittle update.. :app


----------



## Chuey (Oct 21, 2010)

Where di you adopt him from?


----------

